# Torn Ventral Fin (possibly fin rot as well)



## amyyxoo (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello, I’m worried sick about Tiggy, my betta. I don’t know how or when it happened but his left ventral fin looks completely torn in half and there’s even a hole in the remaining part. After I noticed his ventral fins I saw a red spot on the gravel (first image attached) does this look like blood to any of you?  I have no idea what could’ve caused this, I have all live plants, the plastic decorations were sanded down religiously (i think i took 30 minutes sanding for each one!), it might possibly be the gravel but it has never been an issue before. My parameters are good, I have shrimps and a bristlenose and they are all thriving except for my betta! I’ve read forums that bristlenoses can be territorial at times and even horror stories of them sucking scales off of fish but I’m not sure she could’ve caused this. I watch when the lights are off and even the shrimps aren’t scared of her, they all feed right next to her and Tiggy is always close by. I see him venture into the bristlenoses cave all the time during the day and everything seemed fine. So I’m wondering if it might be fin rot? In the second image his anal fins seem slightly jagged as well but i’m not sure. The last picture is his right side, what the ventral fin should look like. Are there any invertebrate-safe medication I could use to help him along the way? The heater is on and functioning, I can’t do water changes as much as I’d like because of the shrimps and a hospital tank is out the question  All I could add in are almond leaves but I’m not so sure it would even help. Do you guys think Tiggy will be fine? He’s still active, swimming normally, and feeding regularly (a little eager actually haha I trained him to jump out the water for food and he still does it)


----------



## Pet lover (Feb 23, 2021)

amyyxoo said:


> Hello, I’m worried sick about Tiggy, my betta. I don’t know how or when it happened but his left ventral fin looks completely torn in half and there’s even a hole in the remaining part. After I noticed his ventral fins I saw a red spot on the gravel (first image attached) does this look like blood to any of you?  I have no idea what could’ve caused this, I have all live plants, the plastic decorations were sanded down religiously (i think i took 30 minutes sanding for each one!), it might possibly be the gravel but it has never been an issue before. My parameters are good, I have shrimps and a bristlenose and they are all thriving except for my betta! I’ve read forums that bristlenoses can be territorial at times and even horror stories of them sucking scales off of fish but I’m not sure she could’ve caused this. I watch when the lights are off and even the shrimps aren’t scared of her, they all feed right next to her and Tiggy is always close by. I see him venture into the bristlenoses cave all the time during the day and everything seemed fine. So I’m wondering if it might be fin rot? In the second image his anal fins seem slightly jagged as well but i’m not sure. The last picture is his right side, what the ventral fin should look like. Are there any invertebrate-safe medication I could use to help him along the way? The heater is on and functioning, I can’t do water changes as much as I’d like because of the shrimps and a hospital tank is out the question  All I could add in are almond leaves but I’m not so sure it would even help. Do you guys think Tiggy will be fine? He’s still active, swimming normally, and feeding regularly (a little eager actually haha I trained him to jump out the water for food and he still does it)


I would say the red stuff would not have come from the betta as for the fin issues i do recommend getting a quarantine tank because if the tank mates didn't attack the could now because injury noticeable and not will tell them that you betta is not king of the tank. Treat him with betta fix, stress coat and fungus treatment so that he doesn't get white fungus. And in a few days to a week you can add him back in to the main tank.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! Can you fill out the answers to this form? It helps members give you better replies:









*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## amyyxoo (Jan 28, 2021)

Mbpoppy said:


> Hi! Can you fill out the answers to this form? It helps members give you better replies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 20 gallon long
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 78
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? 4 cherry shrimps & a bristlenose pleco

Food:
What food brand do you use? Bettabits, fluval, and omega one
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Both
Freeze-dried? No
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Once everyday, 2-4 pellets each time

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Once every week
What percentage of water did you change? 25-35%
What is the source of your water? Hose
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Both
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? Prime conditioner, the only other additives to my tank is easy green plant fertilizer 

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10
pH: 7.5
Hardness (GH): Not sure
Alkalinity (KH): Not sure

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? Yesterday 
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? The left ventral fin is completely torn with a hole 
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? His behavior hasn’t changed at all
Is your Betta still eating? Yes
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? No, I am going to get cattapa (almond) leaves tomorrow
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? One month
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No 


Do u mind boosting this post? I really need answers!!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

amyyxoo said:


> Once everyday, 2-4 pellets each time


You need to feed him twice a day, and gradually increase the quantity so that he's eventually getting as much as he wants within an approximately 60 second time frame.

When you do your water changes, increase the quantity to 50%. 

I personally think that it doesn't matter whether you've seen any attacks or not. Fish get cranky and have bad days just like people do, no matter how sweet they've been before. It would be very helpful for your betta if you find a way to separate the pleco and the betta. Try a divided tank of sorts with plastic sewing mesh and see if his fins begin to heal.


----------

